# White Muscle Disease Relapse



## Mary Thomas (Feb 21, 2010)

A while back (February or March) I wrote about a kid born that developed WMD. I gave her two shots of BoSe .5cc and she was coming along slowly but none the less coming along until last week she started again with the stumbling and weak legs. She is still being bottle fed along with having pelleted food, hay some alfalfa and a weedy pasture. Currently she is totally unable to stand, she eats good, no fever. Again I gave her a BoSe shot .5cc last Thursday and another Monday but it does not seem to be doing any good. I am stumped. My question is can they relapse and so soon after the first shots or could it be something else? 

Thanks 
Mary Ann


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have you been giving vit E with the Bo-se?


----------



## Mary Thomas (Feb 21, 2010)

I gave her BoSe, .5cc Wednesday 4-14-10 then the 2nd shot .5cc on Monday 4-19-10. I'm not sure if I should give her anymore than what I have given her and so close together. Her weight is appox 20lbs. 
Mary Ann


----------



## Mary Thomas (Feb 21, 2010)

Wrong dates, the first shot was Thursday 4-15-2010, 2nd 4-19-2010.


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you sure it's WMD? Could there be a possibility she has CAE?

I wish I could help you more. Have you tried thiamine? Or maybe a the multi B injection you can get at the feed store?


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

Mary,

I don't have any personal experience with clinical WMD, but I think you've given enough BoSe. My understanding is that if the cause was White Muscle Disease then the goat should be getting better with the injections. I would give massive doses of B-complex or Thiamine (you can't overdose with this one) . . . you might be dealing with Polio which has almost the exact same symptoms as WMD.

Could she have possibly hurt herself or could she have worms? CAE is certainly another possibility :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Jess, WMD should not get worse with treatment. 20# of goat can withstand 6cc of B-Complex easily, I was giving my 35# kid 8-10 cc every 6 hours when I was treating for "possible" polio....at the time she was 5 months old.

CAE symptoms in kids usually show up as neurological and doesn't affect the joints the way it would an adult. Since testing a goat that is under 6 months old is usually not done, is there any way you can have her dam tested?


----------



## Mary Thomas (Feb 21, 2010)

She has been down a week now. If I do give her B vitamin Complex shots how long would it take her to respond. She eats good, has mobility in her legs but no muscle tone to stand up.
Thanks. Mary Ann


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

My doe responded within 3 hours of giving her the Vit B....although I caught her in the earliest stages of polio. Give her the Vit B every 6 hours....until her symptoms go away.


----------



## Mary Thomas (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok I'll try 6cc of the B complex as soon as I get home and again at 11pm. She has been such a fighter I hate to give up on her.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Hopefully this goat is not still down. IF she is you need to keep her legs moving or she will not stand again. Exercise the legs and put pressure against them as if she was walking. Stand her up even if you have to fabricate a sling to help support the weight. Its hard and its frustrating but it must be done. It was heart wrenching to watch our prized Boer buck succumb to the effects of meningeal worm and while this is probably not the cause of your problems the results will be the same. IF a goat is down and unable to stand for a week or more they are not likely to ever get back up as the tendons will have contracted. This is why persistence and exercise is soooo important.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

where did you give her the shots? if you gave them IM is it possible you may have nicked a nerve? Could she have a mild for of floppy kid syndrome?


----------



## Mary Thomas (Feb 21, 2010)

The shots I gave her previously were SQ by the ribs, no chance to nick a nerve. FKS is a result of B-1 defiency too. I do get her up and try to arrange her legs so that she can stand but again there is muscle tone to hold her up. I'm going to give it a try, she is not a prize anything just a real will to live. Ever since she was born she has had difficulties. Thanks for your help.
Mary Ann


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

Make sure to turn her several times a day. If they are down that long they tend to develop sores 

You should see some improvement within hours of administering the injection, but honestly, if she's been down that long it will take a long long time for her to make a full recovery due to the loss of muscle tone she's already gone through. I would try the Vit B injections and do some physical therapy with her, like you have been. 

If you can fashion a sling that will hold her up without you having to stand and watch her 24/7 then try that and leave her in it for a 30min to an hour several times a day. This will get her interested in moving around and it will help her mind and body remember what her natural position is.

Good luck with her! I really hope she makes it! ray:


----------



## Mary Thomas (Feb 21, 2010)

A friend told me about B Vitamin Complex 150, it has 150mg of Thiamin per cc plus the other B vitamins, vs. 12.5mg of thiamin in the other stuff. I have been giving her 2 shots a day 4cc ea. thats 1200mg daily of thiamin since Wednesday evening, still not up on her own but, I didn't expect her to be this soon. Made a sling to put her in and hang her on the fence in the evening. Unfortunately I have to work and not home all day to go and move her but she wiggles around because I'll find her 3'-4' from where I had orignally placed her earlier. I've got to keep mine and her spirits up, its hard to poke her twice a day and the medicine must really burn cause she cries for a a few seconds afterwards. :sigh: I'll post an update after the weekend.
Mary Ann


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

Could this be Floppy Kid Syndrome? Have you tried sodium bicarb?


----------



## Wittsend509 (May 22, 2015)

Mary Ann 
I have the same problem with a little Boer Buck he is such a fighter I don't want to give up please keep me advised as I am doing the same as you are plus accupunture and physical therapy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This thread is from 2010. But I hope your little guy recovers from it.


----------

